# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  familja shqiptare

## luli2009

A dota kishit ver familjen para kombit,apo kombin para familjes.

----------


## Rilindja

Pyetje e pa kuptimt!

----------


## Bardhi

I dua qe te dyja, TE JENE PERPARA.
Zoti na i lashte dhe na i befte te lumtura.
===============
JU NJE HAP

----------


## Tosku

Sa pytje koti kjo.

----------


## Jack Watson

Tamam pyetje prej idioti.

----------


## toni007

ahhhhhhh ça teme!!

----------


## kushjam

temen duhet me diskutue sepse qenka per ata qe mirren mese shumtui me fete.esht e shejt dhe duhet me vlersua para gjdo gjeje.

----------


## Edvin83

> A dota kishit ver familjen para kombit,apo kombin para familjes.


Pyetje pa lidhje!

----------


## SaS

> A dota kishit ver familjen para kombit,apo kombin para familjes.


zogu i vogel, familja eshte komb dhe kombi eshte familje !!! pra ti po thua do e vini kombin para kombit ose familjen para familjes !!! per pasoja pyetja eshte e pavlefshme sepse nuk mund te krahasosh dy gjera identike !!!

----------

